# Garantiebedingungen bei Rocky Mountain



## Oschi72 (24. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege gerade mir ein Blizzard oder Hammer (Stahlrahmen) zukaufen. Was ich bis jetzt noch nicht in erfahrung bringen konnte ist wie es mit der Garantie für den Rahmen aussieht. Folgendes ist dabei zu bedenken ! Derzeit bringe ich ca. 150kg auf die Waage und da verteilt auf ca. 200cm. Wie ist es da mit einer maxiamlen Belastung für den Rahmen ? gibt es irgendwelche Bedingungen was die maxiamle zulässige Belastung angeht ? 


Oschi


----------



## bang kenobi (24. August 2005)

hi...
check mal http://www.bikes.com/about/warranty.aspx 
lebenslang - klingt doch gut, oder bist du schon über 90?
ich hatte nochmal glück, weil mein switch sich nach 11 monaten verabschiedet hat...
ich finds krass, dass rm nur 1 jahr auf seine fr-rahmen gibt...
gruß max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (24. August 2005)

Oschi72 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist es da mit einer maxiamlen Belastung für den Rahmen ? gibt es irgendwelche Bedingungen was die maxiamle zulässige Belastung angeht ?
> 
> 
> Oschi



Die maximale Gewichtsbelastung ist kein Thema für den Rahmen, eher eins wenn Du Dir die Komponenten besorgst. Da solltest Du nicht unbedingt auf Leichtbau schielen. Viele Teile z. B. Federgabeln habe auch direkte Gewichtsbeschränkungen.
Grüße
Tom


----------

